# Alumilite failure or user error?



## Rossi (Aug 11, 2013)

I had prepared some watch parts tubes for a pair of blanks, dipped them in Alumilite Clear, and then pressured to 60PSI in my modified HF pot.  Below is the result of that excercise.  I did exactly what I had done in previous attempts that yielded positive results.  Could it have been user error, or defective Alumilite?  Any feedback would be appreciated.  -Rossi

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=99935&stc=1&d=1376210285


----------



## Monty (Aug 11, 2013)

I get this error message when I click on the link provided . -
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Rossi (Aug 11, 2013)

Just included a different link.  Can you see whether the link works for you?


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 11, 2013)

Still no picture, why not just post it in the thread?


----------



## Rossi (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## ElMostro (Aug 11, 2013)

Rossi said:


>



The pic is still not visible.
Eugene


----------



## HamTurns (Aug 11, 2013)

I see what the problem is, it's so clear nobody can see it! 


Happy Turning
Tom


----------

